

Ask HN: young CS graduate. work for a startup or create mine straight away? - al_

Hi,&#60;p&#62;Here is the deal I'm confronted to :&#60;p&#62;- Start my own startup : I have 5K in the bank, a cofounder from school I have worked with with who i'm confident I can build something great with. We don't have a solid idea of a product we both feel passionate enough to devote ourselves fulltime, but then again I keep reading it's not about the idea but about the execution, then should having an idea matter at that point ?&#60;p&#62;OR&#60;p&#62;- Work for a startup : its an early stage company ( 3 months ), they are 10 people, they have investors ( raised 400K in just 3 months ), they already have clients and contracts. They're working on a cool technology ( mobile payments ) that's not you typicall 2.0 webapp. The CEO already created a successful international tech company ( I had dinner with the CEO after I met him at a networking event, just to say I could have good interactions with him )&#60;p&#62;I feel like working for this startup would teach me about how some real business is done and let me identify possible opportunities for me to create a business later ( in an industry with more barriers to entry ).&#60;p&#62;But on the other hands, I keep hearing "Start now !", "There is not perfect timing, just do it ! now !" etc. They tell me I'll get used to the paycheck at the end of each month, I'll get too comfortable etc. But I also feel like if I do something now it will be another webapp or something without any real barrier to entry ( other than great coding, which I'm confident I can do ).&#60;p&#62;I'm asking HNers : when do you feel that the timing is right when you want to create a startup ? And for founders : did you experience help you for starting your own company ? Anyone else in the same situation as me ?&#60;p&#62;Thanks for reading, I appreciate any feedback.
======
brk
My advice will probably be counter to most people, but I would say go work
someplace else first. There are thousands of little nuances to building a
successful company, and it can be helpful to learn by observing, instead of
learn by making your own mistakes in those cases.

You also phrased this like an "OR" question, when it could be an "AND"... Why
not go to work AND starting iterating on your idea in the background?

$5K, no business plan and lots of enthusiasm is not good odds, IMO. I would
wait until you are more passionate about a specific idea (and a little more
experienced).

Good luck either way.

------
porter
Go work somewhere first. Your first few career years are all about what you
learn, not how much you make. If you think you'll turbocharge your learning by
taking a year or two at a startup then do it. You always have nights and
weekends to work on your own stuff. Also, remember this: minimize the
downside. Getting rich isn't about taking cowboy risks, it's about taking
smart risks.

------
al_
Sorry about the bad format of the post.

